#ubuntu-leadership 2012-01-30
<YoBoY> bonjour
<akgraner> Cheesehead, et all let's see if we can do a meeting this week
<akgraner> and get some stuff worked out
<akgraner> anytime after 6pm (EST) is good for me
<bkerensa> akgraner: Let us know them time :D
